# Fret Wire - need info



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Ive decided that i'm going to give re-fretting my beloved telecaster a try...

it might sound crazy... but I really like being able to do these kinds of things, and it doesn't seem too difficult - after all, i can always just order a new neck if I end up screwing it up too much!

I'm wondering if anyone can give me any links to places in Canada where I'd be able to pick up some stainless steel fret wire (preferably online).

Also, if anyone has any suggestions as to what height of frets I want, i'm thinking medium/low.


----------



## BlameCanada (Apr 28, 2007)

Try this link for A & M specialty woods in Cambridge. They sell dunlop fretwire in 24" lengths. You will probably need three pieces times 24". Good luck. You can do it.

http://www.amwoodinc.com/pricelisthardware.aspx


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Its just regular nickel-silver wire though, he wants stainless.

AJC


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I emailed them anyways asking if they had any stainless


----------

